# How DONE do you like your ABT's?



## smokinjoe52

My first time at making ABT's last week and they were delicious.  I am making more today. The first batch I cooked at the recommended 2.5 hours at 225F.  The bacon was done nicely and almost crisp. BUT...the Jalapenos were very soft, and they could not be picked up with the fingers. Had to eat them on a plate with a knife and fork.

It seems like you might want a little firmness to the Jalapeno so that it can be picked up and eaten as finger food. Maybe 2 hours vs 2.5 in the smoker?? What do you guys do?

Thoughts please.

Thanks - Joe


----------



## gmc2003

smokinjoe52 said:


> My first time at making ABT's last week and they were delicious.  I am making more today. The first batch I cooked at the recommended 2.5 hours at 225F.  The bacon was done nicely and almost crisp. BUT...the Jalapenos were very soft, and they could not be picked up with the fingers. Had to eat them on a plate with a knife and fork.
> 
> It seems like you might want a little firmness to the Jalapeno so that it can be picked up and eaten as finger food. Maybe 2 hours vs 2.5 in the smoker?? What do you guys do?
> 
> Thoughts please.
> 
> Thanks - Joe



You can always precook your bacon a little. Just enough so it starts to render. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I like to do 250 for 3 hours and on a wire rack. Gives me the perfect doneness on the bacon and the filling is just starting to pop out. Never had a mushy jalapeno problem. Here is some ABT's and moinks I did a couple months ago. You can see the rack I use comes in handy and the bacon gets done all the way around.


----------



## chilerelleno

For thin sliced bacon I like about 275°-300°.
For thick sliced bacon I like about 350°-375°.
Let it get some good smoke flavor and color, an IT about 150,°.
Finish bacon either on very high temp grill or under broiler.


----------



## smokinjoe52

Well, I guess our smokers are different as well as our tastes. This 2nd batch is done.  I smoked 1.5 hours at 225 and went to 245 for another half hour.  I pulled them as the bacon looked as it does in the pics you guys posted, and the peppers had just a little firmness to them.  My smoker will only get to about 245, so that is my limit.  I don't think these need to be finished in the broiler.  I suppose it depends on how crisp you want your bacon. I am surprised at how nicely the bacon gets at these temps.

Thanks for the feedback,
Joe


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Got any pics of them? What did you stuff them with?


----------



## smokinjoe52

No pics, they look just like all the other ones. :-)

Cream cheese, chili powder, my own rub for pork, Chipotle powder, cheddar cheese and Kraft Mexican cheese, beef smokies wrapped in bacon.

I made 46 halves, will eat what we want, then freeze and vacuum seal for visiting future friends that like it hot.


----------



## HalfSmoked

It all comes down to personal preference as to how you like the bacon and the peppers.

Warren


----------



## patinlouisiana

I have to show my ignorance here.
What are ABTs?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Atomic Buffalo Tards is the name of ABT'S don't know where or who named them. But they are good.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

I like my peppers soft/no crunch .. I use racks like smokinvolfan and when they are done just take the whole rack out and let them rest until almost cool..  they then are easy to handle... Your right though... they can't be handled while everything is still hot...  letting them rest before handling is the ticket ..


----------



## kelbro

Could also be the freshness of the jalapeños making a difference. The peppers straight out of my garden stay really firm and crisp.


----------



## pineywoods

Like GMC I usually pre cook the bacon a bit


----------



## chef jimmyj

I too end up with tender crisp jalapeños. As above, the Fresher they are, the Crisper, the end result...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno

HalfSmoked said:


> Atomic Buffalo Tards is the name of ABT'S don't know where or who named them. But they are good.
> 
> Warren


 LMAO! 
Atomic Buffalo Tards
There's a Bills joke in there somewhere, even if they've won their first two games.


----------



## HalfSmoked

patinlouisiana Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno

This thread needs more ABT pRon.


----------



## patinlouisiana

chilerelleno said:


> This thread needs more ABT pRon.


We called them Armadillo Eggs but same difference. 
Pepper stuffed with a piece of meat & cream cheese then wrapped in bacon.
I usually use some venison or beef. I know some Armadillo Eggs have a breading but ours do not.


----------



## chilerelleno

An Armadillo Egg differs from the standard ABT in that the stuffed chile is encased in ground meat or sausage.
Then either wrapped in bacon or not.     I've seen a few breaded or battered.

Scottish Eggs are soft boiled eggs encased in ground meat or sausage, and then cooked.

I know of one really nice battered version of the ABT, they call it a Range Rattler.
Extra large jalapeno stuffed with cheese and a shrimp, wrapped in bacon, battered and deep-fried.


----------



## TheRealWastedSmoker

smokinjoe52 said:


> My first time at making ABT's last week and they were delicious.  I am making more today. The first batch I cooked at the recommended 2.5 hours at 225F.  The bacon was done nicely and almost crisp. BUT...the Jalapenos were very soft, and they could not be picked up with the fingers. Had to eat them on a plate with a knife and fork.
> 
> It seems like you might want a little firmness to the Jalapeno so that it can be picked up and eaten as finger food. Maybe 2 hours vs 2.5 in the smoker?? What do you guys do?
> 
> Thoughts please.
> 
> Thanks - Joe



I’ve had that happen before several times, I like to up the temperature a little bit and cook them hotter. Around 300 for a little over an hour has been the best for me.


----------

